
iMac at 20: The reaction after the 1998 iMac introduction - mrpippy
https://www.macworld.com/article/3271100/macs/imac-at-20-the-reaction-after-the-1998-imac-introduction.html
======
taylodl
Excerpt from the last letter: _" I believe that Steve has seen the future"_ \-
that says it all. Whether Steve could actually see the future or not few
people would argue that he didn't have a _vision_ and it's that vision and
passion we miss from today's Apple. Today Cook & Crew are so focused on not
being John Sculley that I wonder if by some ironic twist of fate that's what
they're doomed to be?

